# What direction should I research for SSO?

## funkyFlash

Greetings, folks.  I may get flak for "JFGI", but it seems the more I research, the more confused I get.

I'm looking for a SSO solution at my house. Why?  Why not.  I have several gentoo systems, a Windows machine, and a Mac.  I feel like there should be a way to unify authentication between the three, without using Active Directory.  I was under the impression that LDAP and Kerberos is the key to happiness for what I seek, but I don't know how to make them play nice together.

I've read https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-565180-start-0.html, and have set up a Kerberos infrastructure on one of my Gentoo systems.  I have two systems happily authing with passwords I set in kerberos (with some difficulty, but that's beyond the scope of my question).  However, the article states that I still have to create the accounts by hand on the systems.  So, my question is this: can I take care of that with LDAP, but still maintain the functionality of having windows use my Gentoo kerberos to auth?  And how?!

I appreciate any insight, and especially guides that you have found useful.

----------

